# First smoke on my Weber Smokey Mountains with Q-view!



## capndonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

All I can say is wow.  It's like these things came out of the box at 250 degrees.  We use 2 WSM 22.5" units with Pitmaster IQ110 blowers, Royal Oak Hardwood Lump charcoal, and peach, cherry, and hickory chunks for smoke depending on the meat we're smoking.  Over the weekend, we did 2 pork butts (about 14lb each) and 16 thighs, just to try them out for time and temp gauges.













BBQ Setup.jpg



__ capndonkey
__ Jan 28, 2013






It was 18 degrees, so I put a light jacket on over my shorts and sandals.  It's how we roll in Maryland.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We were able to run both of these pits from 8:30 pm until 12 noon the next day with one refuel.  Set it and forget it does not even begin to describe how consistent these pits are. 

Chicken came out great: (6 of our best pieces, brushed for appearance)













bullet chicken.jpg



__ capndonkey
__ Jan 28, 2013






Skin was bite through and tender, and the chicken was super moist.

Pulled pork was next:













pork time.jpg



__ capndonkey
__ Jan 28, 2013






Great smoke ring, moist and juicy.

Here's the finished sandwiches we had for lunch and dinner:













sandwiches.jpg



__ capndonkey
__ Jan 28, 2013






Twist rolls and fresh honey slaw on top AND on the side, with a shake of our Hot Shot dry rub for some sweet heat.

I cannot wait to do ribs and brisket for the Super Bowl.  GO RAVENS!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 28, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a pair of 22.5" WSM's - nice looking grub!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2013)

Quote..." It was 18 degrees, so I put a light jacket on over my shorts and sandals.  It's how we roll in Maryland.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  "

HA!!!! Come up to PA...At ZERO degrees " We " Smoke in Speedo's and that is just the guys that moved up from Maryland and can't handle the Cold!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice equipment and Grub you got there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice looking que there and quite a set up.

You practicing for competitions?  Most beginners don't start out with that much equipment - something tells me you've done this before!

Great job!!!

Bill


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Quote..." It was 18 degrees, so I put a light jacket on over my shorts and sandals.  It's how we roll in Maryland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capndonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Nice looking que there and quite a set up.
> 
> You practicing for competitions?  Most beginners don't start out with that much equipment - something tells me you've done this before!
> 
> ...


Yes.  Friend of mine and I started "Swillin' N Grillin' BBQ" this year with the intent of competing in several mid-atlantic KCBS events.  We're in the process of breaking in the WSM's and getting our cook times logged and perfected.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice.

Just cant beat the WSM and Iq combo


----------



## dward51 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep, WSM and a power draft is pretty solid, reliable and more important, consistent in repeatability.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

Great looking Q!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hard to beat a pair of WSM's....  nice


----------



## roller (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## rippinntearin (Jan 29, 2013)

All this talk about 18 and zero degrees confuses us Florida guys??? Can someone please explain?  Seeing as though its been mid 70's all week...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Excellent looking Q!  Nice work Captn!


----------



## denden28 (May 3, 2014)

Just picked up a 22.5 WSM, how necessary are the blowers? Been smoking with offset stick burners your years. I have a learning curve with the verticle bullet smokers I have acquired!


----------



## bugz13 (May 3, 2014)

RippinNTearin said:


> All this talk about 18 and zero degrees confuses us Florida guys??? Can someone please explain?  Seeing as though its been mid 70's all week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here in SoCal... High 80s all week and smokin!

Nice setup and great job on the Q.


----------



## tgraham62 (May 5, 2014)

Blower isn't necessary but it's nice for an overnight smoke like a pork butt. A 10 pound butt will take about 20 hours to cook without wrapping it (Texas crutch). I use Digi Q 2. You see them used a lot on BBQ Pitmasters. It's made by BBQ Guru and it works great.


----------



## bajabarrister (May 12, 2014)

18 Degrees?! Shorts and sandals?! Here in Mexico we break out the snow suits when it hits 55 degrees! That is how we roll in Baja! Kidding aside, good job!


----------



## biashickory (May 13, 2014)

I like everything about your experience except the team. Great plan to be Super Bowl ready but this year it will be the 49ers.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Quote..." It was 18 degrees, so I put a light jacket on over my shorts and sandals.  It's how we roll in Maryland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God,I hope I don't have to look at you in a Speedo , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan . . .


----------



## tjkoko (May 16, 2014)

...ta' blazes with snow..........................   8)


----------

